# Swapping substrate



## Dave wants nano (26 Sep 2015)

I have a aquarium setup that I would like to swap a gravel substrate for tropica soil. I plan to use the mature filter, 50% of the tank water, and would like to replace the fish after the rescape. Will the tropica soil cause a ammonia spike? If it does, how about Colombo flora base? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tim (27 Sep 2015)

Hi Dave, all the various plant substrates will release amonia to varying degrees, you can place the substrate in a bucket or container and fill with water, change water daily for a week or so to remove amonia then use in tank, the amonia spike should be less and the mature filter will help along with regular water changes to keep the amonia in check.


----------



## alto (27 Sep 2015)

My local shop sells loads of Tropica soil now (over ADA), in their trial tanks, they measured minimal ammonia release ... 

I decided to use Tropica Growth Substrate, then Tropica Soil Powder -  Seachem Ammonia Alert exhibited the slightest shade of green after ~3 days, I did a 50% water change; I basically followed Tropica's App changing water every 3-4 days (I like to do 50% rather than 30%)
I added in shrimp & otocinclus from Day 1 as tank had been up & running prior to the rescape, other inhabitants were a shoal of chocolate gouramis which I've kept in an alternate tank until plants grow in (these fish are much more comfortable in a heavily planted tank & I'd used mostly 1,2-Grow plants).
At Day 7, I added in some brilliant orange guppy juveniles (~2cm) as I wanted something to watch  
I've not detected any ammonia except at ~ Day 3, filter is obviously established but fish load has always been low.

After planting & flooding the tank, I did a 50% water change on Day 1 - to remove a bit of "scum" & slightly cloudy water - as no ammonia was detected, I added shrimps & otos back into the tank.
Soil was a bit "floaty" the first few days, a month on, it's definitely more "earthbound".
Plants have settled very well & I'm impressed with the growth, water clarity has been very good on this tank - when I've moved plants about there can be a "puff" of dust that clears quickly.

Now I want to swap out the substrate in my other tank


----------



## Dave wants nano (27 Sep 2015)

Thanks Tim. 
Will water straight out the tap be ok? I neglected to mention that I have a few shrimps, will they be ok with the ammonia Sprite? I will probably leave the substrate in the bucket for a couple of weeks to help minimise the effects.


----------



## Dave wants nano (27 Sep 2015)

Thanks Alto, that's good to hear. I was going to buy a cheap bag of Colombo flora base, but I think I will stick with  Tropica. I will stick with soaking it for a week or so just to help the process.


----------



## alto (27 Sep 2015)

I cant see much advantage to soaking - makes it rather more awkward to handle (don't break the spheres )
...  but I'm lazy that way 

I suspect it will be fine either way 

If you check George Farmers recent journals, Superfish Home 60 & Superfish Expert 70 & NA 65cm - Slow Burner,  I believe he uses the Colombo product line & mentions ammonia observations somewhere


----------



## Dave wants nano (27 Sep 2015)

I think I will use Tropica, just don't know if I'm going to use the plant growth soil too.
I will still have a read of the journals you mentioned just out of interest.


----------



## NathanG (16 Jan 2016)

How did you get on dave?

Wanting to do the same thing myself but not sure about how much soil to use on a 125 and where to get it around manchester.

I only have 6 neons and a male betta but worried about replacing the fish as i dont have another tank.


----------

